

Minds.com Multiple Vulnerabilities [pdf] - bughardy
http://voidsec.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/VoidSec-Minds.com-Full-Disclosure.pdf

======
voidsec
Minds.com a new privacy-focused & NOT SECURE social network supported by
Anonymous.

